# Cummins MPG?



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm looking into a possible trade for my 6.0 F350 because of poor fuel economy. During the summer pulling my landscape equipment around I'm only averaging between 9-11 mpg. This is not heavy stuff just two riders and a walk behind. For a diesel not a load what so ever as a half ton handles this stuff with ease. When I'm not pulling anything I only average 12-14 with the best I've got was 15.5 when I took it to the gie expo in Louisville this fall. My question is how does your guys 06-09 cummins do on fuel and have you had any real issues? I'm not interested in hearing my cummins is better than your stroker and all that bs. I'm looking for honest answers that's all.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Plowing snow with a 2yd hopper full of salt truck will run 24 hrs on a fill. The overhead averages 14.5 mpg.... Running the hwy with a 33 ft 5th wheel the truck will get 600km on a tank. That from full to when the fuel light is about to come on. This is my 06 2500ctd

06 - 07.5 Cummins are the ones you want.... PS get the leather!!!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I average about 500 miles per tank, maybe a little more depending on my driving style in the summer time. On winter blend, I average 475 miles per tank. I run 1/4 bottle of Power Service (gray bottle) in each tank which may be overkill but I noticed the truck running a little better since the fuel was changed. I have a 5" TBE, Smarty on SW#3, and 35" tires, among other things.

I just realized you asked for '06-09 trucks, but my 04.5 isn't much different powertrain wise. Anyway thats my $.02!


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I will definitely get the leather. My Ford has the heated leather and is so nice for a work truck. It you get something on them just wipe it off no worries about stains. Also very nice on the cold days keeps your buns warm and toasty! My uncle and cousin both have dodge and swear they are the truck to buy but they also stretch the truth also as my uncle says he gets 18-20 out of his with nothing done to it except a muffler delete pipe. That's town and some highway driving. 500 miles per tank is pretty good if it is around a 28-30 gallon tank. I can stretch my Ford to MAYBE 425 on 28 gallon and it is bone dry almost.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Something must be wrong with my Cummins if you guys are pulling those numbers . I know I get much better than an 06 Powerstroke as a friend has one and calls to compare MPG all the time. He is always in the 9mpg range. 

What could be wrong with my truck that I dont get the MPG you guys do? I have the mods in my sig.

EDIT: My truck will get ~13mpg pulling a 3000lbs trailer around town and about 17-18mpg on the highway @ 68mph.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

My 2011 is gets anywhere between 8-12 :realmad::realmad: My 06 averaged 16.5 and 22 highway!


----------



## adan (Nov 24, 2010)

What other choices are good for fuel economy for larger trucks that can tow 8-12,000lbs? We have a F250 that in the winter is getting 5.2MPG @ the moment, about a 150km/per tank


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The best MPG Cummin's will be the 12valver's. The more power they have the worse the mileage got. I think the most desirable Cummin's trucks are the 04.5-06 (early 07) 5.9's with the 48RE. Those trucks could pull close to 20mpg's unloaded.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

I average 18mpg hand calculated with a Smarty JR (40hp fuel milage tune), Cold air intake, 5" exhaust,and 285/70/17 tires. I tow a car hauler with a Kubota BX24 at least 3 times a week in the summer and plow/salt in the winter 

The 04.5+ are all the "high output" motors. They are all good but the early common rail dodges (03-04) had a injector issue with them failing.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

My 03 ram cummins gets about 10MPG pulling a landscape trailer around town (all stop and go). On the highway is where is shines.... 20-22MPG.

Dont belive what people say about diesels getting such great mileage in general...... it has never been my experience with the ones I have owned. Buy them for the power and longevity.....

And yes... my 03 has had injector problems every couple of years. Other than that the truck has been flawless.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

plowfever;1203216 said:


> I will definitely get the leather. My Ford has the heated leather and is so nice for a work truck. It you get something on them just wipe it off no worries about stains. Also very nice on the cold days keeps your buns warm and toasty! My uncle and cousin both have dodge and swear they are the truck to buy but they also stretch the truth also as my uncle says he gets 18-20 out of his with nothing done to it except a muffler delete pipe. That's town and some highway driving. 500 miles per tank is pretty good if it is around a 28-30 gallon tank. I can stretch my Ford to MAYBE 425 on 28 gallon and it is bone dry almost.


dodge fuel tanks for diesel are 34/35 gallon tanks depending on the model. my work truck is an 02 qaud cab and averages 16 to 17 mpg. Personal truck is an 07 mega cab averages almost 20 mpg. My work truck is almost always pulling something. The only thing my personal truck is pulling is my fat #$$. While plowing I get 30 to 32 hours on a tank. Hope this helps.


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

My Dad's 03 3500 dully gets about 27 on the highway no load. 160,000 Miles


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

my 09 pulling lawn trailer around town loaded averages 10 to 12, empty ive gotten around 20 to 22. 30000 miles so far only a egr valve replaced!


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Best MPG set up is the 03 and some 04's with the 235-250hp and 3:73 gears. They will do 20mpg. But wont win any races once your 60mph. And yes the old 12v but they had same Hp


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info. I am going to start looking around at possibly trading off my 05 powerchoke. I just replaced tranny about a month ago and it is making noise again already. It is under warranty but I don't want a truck that is in the shop all the time either. All this time I been waiting for engine trouble since it is the 6.0 and never have had one but the tranny is the problem. I will let you guys know what I decide.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

This is why I'm looking at going cummins.


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

dodge15004x45.9;1208481 said:


> This is why I'm looking at going cummins.


do it, if thats the truck that you use in user name thats what i got rid of and went to a cummins, best move. that thing is an animal in the snow


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

leepotter;1206984 said:


> My Dad's 03 3500 dully gets about 27 on the highway no load. 160,000 Miles


Not calling you out but there is no way a 1ton dually is getting 27mpg.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

QKSnowRemoval;1211205 said:


> do it, if thats the truck that you use in user name thats what i got rid of and went to a cummins, best move. that thing is an animal in the snow


Yep its is she only has 64,000 miles on it. I'm still working on getting the money together for a new truck. I may have to live with a hemi.


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

Damn i'm only getting 12 around town,never seen it more than that but i do question the reliability of the overhead console display. I hope to put a tuner in soon with some other goodies, tranny mods have to come first before power, IMO


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

MPG is a big issue- 12valvers (94-early 98) will get 23-25 highway with the 3:53 gearing, 4:10 gearing (like mine) will not break 18mpg no matter what. I used to get 16mpg loaded or empty, but slipped a bit (usually due to timing of the IP and./or fuel pressure). ISB (24 valve) 98.5 + should get around 22-23 highway with tall gears. dually or SRW really doesn't matter to these trucks in that era.
Some fueling increases can help MPG in some cases, but only mild improvements will do so like better flowing exhaust, mild fuel cam changes, IP timing. "Cold air kits" make no improvements (and in many cases will hurt power due to the fact most are not really cold air kits and draw in heated under hood air.

Several Cummins diesel and/or Dodge diesel forums you can get lot's of relevant info from out there.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

I would have to disagree on the air intake not helping. Anything over stock will help! You can get a intake kit that will draw from the factory location (fender). The better flow in and out of the motor the easier it has to work and that will help your mpg.

stock filter.... my truck tried to eat it


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

dodge15004x45.9;1212708 said:


> Yep its is she only has 64,000 miles on it. I'm still working on getting the money together for a new truck. I may have to live with a hemi.


If you got the HEMI you'd get a ton more power and a trans you'll never have to worry about while still pulling about 1-2 mpg's better all around than your getting with your 5.9. I've owned both BTW.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

plowguy43;1214698 said:


> If you got the HEMI you'd get a ton more power and a trans you'll never have to worry about while still pulling about 1-2 mpg's better all around than your getting with your 5.9. I've owned both BTW.


Wait what?


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

plowguy43;1214698 said:


> If you got the HEMI you'd get a ton more power and a trans you'll never have to worry about while still pulling about 1-2 mpg's better all around than your getting with your 5.9. I've owned both BTW.


I am going to 2nd the " Wait what??"

I own a 5.9 with 4:10 and big tires and a controller and avg 16mpg No way a hemi does that


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

06 5.9l, 3.73, 35", 400lbs in the winter always in the back...I get on 60Liters of fuel I get 350kms..add some additive and Ill break 400 barely...overhead display reads 14MPG around town and 20-21 on the highway

I had a hemi, never ever did I get better than 13mpg empty. Towing my trailer below 10mpg, plowing would make you Sh*t your pants


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

NBI Lawn;1214724 said:


> Wait what?





MrPLow2011;1214895 said:


> I am going to 2nd the " Wait what??"
> 
> I own a 5.9 with 4:10 and big tires and a controller and avg 16mpg No way a hemi does that


The OP currently owns a Ram 1500 with a 5.9 V8, that is what I was comparing the HEMI too, not the cummins sorry.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

plowguy43;1217160 said:


> The OP currently owns a Ram 1500 with a 5.9 V8, that is what I was comparing the HEMI too, not the cummins sorry.


Ahh that makes sense.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah there is no way in h*ll a HEMI gets better mileage and more power than a Cummins LOL


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Stock air box in the Ram is good to 500 hp, if your truck tried to eat the filter there was something going on- either plugged (really, really plugged) filter, improperly seated filter, or something else. Hole from the air box to the fender is the restriction point, not the filter.
http://www.genosgarage.com/GenosGarageTechArticles/TDR56_AirCleaners.pdf
http://www.genosgarage.com/GenosGarageTechArticles/TDR59_AirBox.pdf


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

justme-;1217368 said:


> Stock air box in the Ram is good to 500 hp, *if your truck tried to eat the filter there was something going on- either plugged (really, really plugged) filter, improperly seated filter, or something else. *Hole from the air box to the fender is the restriction point, not the filter.
> http://www.genosgarage.com/GenosGarageTechArticles/TDR56_AirCleaners.pdf
> http://www.genosgarage.com/GenosGarageTechArticles/TDR59_AirBox.pdf


My truck did the same thing. Ever since it was brand new it would suck the check valve deal in. Got curious one day so I pulled the lid and sure and sh!t it was sucking the filter in. Brought it back to the dealer a few times and all they could do is put new filters in it. They said some trucks do it and some dont. I just put an intake on it and it is fine now.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

The truck didnt have very many miles when I found the filter issue. I towed my Gooseneck and 01 cummins to a few events so Im sure the hills and what not didnt help. Just goes to show air flow was restricted! I quickly replaced with a AFE stage 1 intake.

I respect TDR's finds on the situation but no way in heck would I run a stock box on a cummins!


----------

